# Customer text



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey everybody thought you might get a kick out of this. I got a text this morning with the following message. Keep in mind this is a $550,000 house that I've done roughly 18 grand worth of electrical work in the last 3 years at. The part of the house they are referencing was built in 1795.


Good morning ********, this is very last-any chance you can swing by our house today to look at something in the old part of the house? We have Tom's friend steve here doing some paneling on the walls and we're relocating sconces. His buddy can do basic electrical work but he's not licensed. They are cutting holes for the new placement but have questions. They don't seem to be attached to a switch. The old sconces head little twist switches on them but the new ones will have to be attached to a wall switch and before they put the paneling on they need you to figure out if it's possible


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like that $18K is going to be $21K now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would tell them that it needs to be rewired and I would not touch anything that they touched. I would be very, very clear and adamant about it, as if I would not ever entertain the idea of touching something that a non-electrician did.

I would explain that they are not doing it the right way, that the work needs to stop so that the electric can be done.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I’m sure you replied that you would be happy to swing by and give a quote to relocate the electric as needed before the paneling is installed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Electrician are at the top of the food chain and we have to remember that. We don't work around other trades, they work around us. 

The paneling waits for the electric, not vice versa.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't get into long detailed texts so my response would be something like 



> OMG! No offense but it sounds like they are WAY over their head ... best if you can stop work and wait until we have a chance to discuss. I can take care of this for you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A $6k a year repeat resi customer is a decent client to hold on to.

I would have given a similar response to what splatz posted above. Being cordial and getting over there to look at the work and give the estimate asap.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Was this meant to be posted in the apprentice section?!


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Oops no cell phone posting. Situation was handled appropriately however.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What did they say?


----------

